# Entourage (mac)



## avictoria (Nov 28, 2004)

In Entouraged When I Send A Message I Would Like To Received A Message Confirming That The Other Person Read It. If Someone No How To Do It.

Thanks

Avictoria


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome to TSG!
This would probably receive better support if it were the Dos/Mac/Pda/Other division. I'll report it don't worry you aren't in trouble.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. If it works anything like Outlook Express, you should be able to go to tools/request read receipt, AFTER creating the message. 

Keep in mind that the person does not have to send an acknowledgement back.


----------

